

Ask HN: How does the "apply late" in YC application work? - rrpadhy

I see YC Application has got &quot;apply late&quot; link. However, when you follow that link, it gives you a message &quot;Sorry, this application is no longer editable.&quot;<p>Is it only me or is it the same for others?
======
sgy
If you have started your YC application before the deadline (March 28) and
submitted it at least once since then, you will no longer be able to edit it.

Applying late, with its low odds, is to give a chance to those who didn't knew
about YC before the applications' deadline.

~~~
rrpadhy
Ahhh... Now I get it... Thanks

------
jw2013
It works for me, just go here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/s2014form](https://news.ycombinator.com/s2014form)

~~~
palcu
For me it does not work also.

------
Geekette
Interesting that the appears to work for only some people. Does this imply a
concerted effort at encouraging some above others to apply?

------
mintykeen
Maybe it only works for people with higher karma points?

